

Southern California Edison IT workers 'beyond furious' over H1-B replacements - anigbrowl
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/southern-california-edison-it-workers-beyond-furious-over-h-1b-replacements.html/

======
ConfuciusSay
Chill out everyone, like George Lucas said, technology companies "just don't
have the margins" to pay employees market wages. That's why we need to flood
the market with foreign workers who will accept peanuts for wages, and that's
why we need to implement systemic wage-fixing (administered by Google's wage-
o-meter algorithm).

The power of markets is awesome! Except when we let it determine wages
organically, or when big banks fail - then it's bad!

------
arenaninja
This is grim news

